# Duck Camp Pics



## Reel Nauti (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey Guys,

  My hunting partners and I are looking to build a duck camp on my farm.  We're looking to build a primitive lodge/bunkhouse, just as a weekend getaway.  Do any of you have a duck camp or ideas of one?  Post pics if you have them.  Thanks


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 4, 2013)

In Georgia?


----------



## Reel Nauti (Jan 4, 2013)

Yep.  I have plenty of ducks.  Why do you ask?


_Posted  from  Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 4, 2013)

Don't really hear of many duck camps in Georgia.  Have you ever been to a real duck camp?


----------



## andyparm (Jan 4, 2013)

What exactly are you looking to build? I mean just build you a shack with a few bunks and a wader rack outside. Make sure you have a counter and a card table. If you look at my pics I have one of my camp in Louisiana. Nothing to it but a place to clean birds and lay your head at night. If you're building it on land just get an old C-can or two and cut windows and a door and deck it out with whatever you want.


----------



## Reel Nauti (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes I have been to several "real" duck camps (LA & AR).  I realize that there aren't many ducks or duck camps in Georgia, but its my land and my aspiration so I'm going to build one.  I just thought that others on the forum might have built some semblance of the weekend hangout that I spoke of in my previous post. Obviously, the vast majority of GA duck hunters do not share the same imaginative vision as I.  By the way, it's not always about the tally; in the end it's the experience among family and friends that counts.


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 4, 2013)

Buy you a used storage building, put it on skids and drag it where ever.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 4, 2013)

Just go look at some deer camps not much difference.


----------



## OILMAN (Jan 6, 2013)

*Storage Container*

I have a duck club in Mississippi and the landowner has a steel storage unit he converted into sleeping quarters. He put down flooring, insulation, walls, it has a bathroom, shower, bunk beds, a sink, microwave...everything you'd want except a small stove. It has plenty of space for 6 guys to sleep and hang out. I've only stayed there once- the other guys in my club live in Memphis and one has a lakehouse we stay at thats closeby. Its really comfortable, and I don't think he has a lot of money in it.


----------



## tinydaniel78 (Jan 7, 2013)

Conex with mattresses and get a torch and put in a window unit


----------



## Milkman (Nov 26, 2014)

Not duck camps but lots of deer camp photos here 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=641894&highlight


----------



## bigdawg (Nov 27, 2014)

Buddy of mine is a contractor and he has built several deer / quail lodges in southwest ga. Usually they are rough cut cypress or heart pine interior- all the way, floor, ceilings , & walls. 3 ideas to build your dream. 1) steel building with rustic interior concrete stained floors 2) buy old shotgun style house at auction and move and decrorate man style 3) stick build a lodge with wood all the way and vaulted ceiling. 

Make sure to have a huge den, walk in cooler, mud room with lockers, several bunk rooms, commercial kitchen with interior grill and pit smoker, bar, game room, big fireplace, wrap around porch, game processing room with wash down floor, gun cleaning area with gun racks and cabinets for shells, bathroom with a high powered toilet and a shower that can  plenty of pressure. Make sure to have all of the latest techno with tv, stereo, wifi and security. 
Also have an outbuilding with covered dog kennels, four wheeler and boat storage, decoy storage, exterior duck cleaning area and outdoor kitchen. 

If you have my budget...
Renovate an old school bus arkansas style..ha 

Make it an multi-purpose place to have family, friends, and local events. 

Have fun


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Nov 27, 2014)

Just build the stucture you need, tables, well, and use tents. Keep it simple. I know it gets cold here. But if you had money you would build what ever you want without asking. Build what you need for structure and tent it.


----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 27, 2014)

The sky is the limit, from a lean to, to a full blown enclosed heated/cooled house. Get a plan and build/add to it along the way.

I'm sure there are at least a couple real duck camps in Ga because there are many in FL


----------



## BobSacamano (Nov 28, 2014)

01Foreman400 said:


> Don't really hear of many duck camps in Georgia.  Have you ever been to a real duck camp?



Lots of people camp in Georgia. Why can't he do it around his duck hunting?


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Nov 28, 2014)

^truth


----------



## dfhooked (Nov 28, 2014)

Here's a few pics of our duck/fishing camp over here in Louisiana. Found a great deal on a 4 bed 2 bath trailer and with 6 partners in the camp it isn't a big dent in the wallet when we added porches etc.  Will be heading to the camp tonight to chase ducks, trout and redfish this weekend.


----------

